# Looking for clients in NE New Jersey....



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm looking for more plowing clients for this upcoming season. If you know of any, or are looking for a sub for some of yours, let me know.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Matt I have clients in Morris County, Butler, Kinnelon, easily 12 + Clients, residential and maybe some commercial.

Let me Know


----------



## UNISCAPE (Oct 17, 2000)

Matt I Got A Few For U


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*SUbs*

Hey Matt,

check your pm's


----------

